
Hands-on with Peach, a new iOS-only social network that feels a lot like Slack - ourmandave
http://venturebeat.com/2016/01/08/hands-on-with-peach-a-new-ios-only-social-network-that-feels-a-lot-like-slack/
======
iheartmemcache
So what is the advantage of this over say Zulip. Or Mattermost. Or RocketChat.
Or Kawai? (I'm missing a lot I'm sure.) A particularly great user interface on
the iPhone?

~~~
jgh
seems like you can't actually chat with people directly. You can ping them
with an emoji but i think all interaction is just like you posting stuff to
your timeline or whatever they call it

------
charlieegan3
I don't really see why I'd use this. It doesn't seem to have any features
twitter and instagram don't and it feels something like a strange mix between
the two.

I has 'magic words' that are (very) approximately like slack commands. I'm
going to be skeptical and say they look to be about user profiling as much as
utility.

------
CephalopodMD
Slack for normal people

